# pre and post partum weight



## grahams mum (Oct 15, 2010)

i think i have to join in next year i am usually 41 kg , iwas already 45 in italy i thought it was my mum food (i did not know i was pregnant )and now i look like when i was 5 months with graham and i am not even 12 weeks  i put on 15 kg with graham in my belly and now i am really worried  sorry i meant partum


----------



## rachelha (Oct 17, 2010)

Daniel
I put on almost 3 stone during my pregnancy, but now all but three pound of it has gone.  It turned out to be mostly fluid and baby.  Don't worry too much about your weight gain, it is hard enough to keep your blood glucose steady during pregnancy without worrying about weight gain too.  Again - if only I practiced what I preached myself.  I stopped weighing myself at one point as it was too distressing!


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Oct 17, 2010)

rachelha said:


> Daniel
> I put on almost 3 stone during my pregnancy, but now all but three pound of it has gone.  It turned out to be mostly fluid and baby.  Don't worry too much about your weight gain, it is hard enough to keep your blood glucose steady during pregnancy without worrying about weight gain too.  Again - if only I practiced what I preached myself.  I stopped weighing myself at one point as it was too distressing!



I was the actual oppisite rachel, when i got to 35 weeks I was freaking out that i had lost weight!! 
I was 9st 6 b4 and 11st8 at 37weeks now 7 month later back to 9st6 without diet or exercise so dont be worrying too much as rachel says


----------



## Emmal31 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi 

I also put on 3 stone but I've managed to sucessfully lose it all and am now thinner than I have been for years. I've been eating healthily and going out for walks with Jessica in the pram and I also swim 3-4 times a week. I've done it gradually which they say is the best way to lose it because your more than likely to keep it off.


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 21, 2010)

with graham i took one year to go back to my original size (size 6 but i am very short) now 7 yers later i am a bit worry all of you are 10 or 20 years younger than me


----------



## rachelha (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi Daniela, I doubt i am 10 or 20 years younger than you, I am 36. 
I am definitely a different shape now to what I was before.  I am worried I am going to put weight on now, as I just eat rubbish when I am bored at home.


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 21, 2010)

well i am 41 and 42 when this will pop out so not a spring chicken


----------

